# Hello - Newbie here !



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there  
I'm new to this board although I'm registered with both endoaware & NES websites.

I'm (just) 36 & my wonderful boyfriend's nearly 30 (been friends for 12 years & together as a couple for about 5yrs).    
We've been ttc for over a year, however, I've got endo (diagnosed at 1st lap when 19), adhesions (including uterine), bicornuate uterus, sluggish & damaged tubes - last op for endo/adhesions was May 2004.   
We're currently seeking fertility treatment - had our 1st appt last week.  We had some tests done privately last year when I saw my private gynae about endo/fertility (BT's for me, sperm for boyfriend ) & all ok but our NHS fertility consultant wants us to have more done which is fine & we're in the process of doing this.  
Our next appt is on April 1st.  Obviously we're hoping that things will still happen naturally but because of my medical history & age, along with the fact it's a 2 year waiting list for IVF in my area of London we thought it best to start the ball rolling.    
I had a LUNA performed at my last op in May last year which seems to have helped with the main period pains although unfurtunately this month it didn't - I was also 9/10 days late & since usually have regular 28 day cycle I got my hopes up but it wasn't to be (suspected early mc)   

So that's a little bit about me....  

Anyway, I've heard this website mentioned several times so thought I'd pop along to check it out.
Good luck to all of you with ttc  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

WELCOME NATASHA TO FF

Just wanted to say Hi   and wish you all the best with your appointments.   


Jennifer
xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to FF Minxy,

Hope all goes well with your tests.

Good luck.

Westies x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Natasha

Just wanted to wish a warm welcome to Fertility Friends to a good endo buddy

I hope that u get lots of help and support going thru ur infertility

Best wishes honey

Emilyxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Minxy 

Hope all goes well with your tests.  In the meantime why not check out the London Girls thread which is in the Meeting Places section.  You mention you are in London and there a few of us who meet up every once in a while.  Would love to meet you if you fancy joining us. 

All the best,
Olwen x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Minxy

Welcome to FF!  It's a fab site and you will soon feel at home here.

Hope the tests go well for you.  While you are waiting, you are more than welcome to join the Chitter Chatters thread on the Clubhouse board.

If you need any help finding your way around the site, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks so much for your friendly welcome - it's nice to know that there are others out there who understand....although I so wish we were 'meeting' under different circumstances.
Wishing you all loads of luck ttc....
Take care
Natasha


----------

